# Interesting Pairing call today w/Comcast



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Installed my new Roamio last week using a 1 year old cable card from one of my HD units. Since I only have digital basic and no extra's or premiums everything worked fine , all six tuners no problems. However 'Comcast On Demand' gives an error screen saying it requires pairing. So I broke down today and called the Comcast pairing number.
I was told due to ...quote.. 'Marketing Restrictions' The system will not allow un-pairing my cable card from the HD and pairing it to a Roamio (maybe I should have not mentioned Roamio) The rep offered to dispatch a Tech to bring in a different serial number card, and pair it. No charge, because its a Comcast problem !! I asked it it was a card EC level or part number restriction and the rep said no. It's just moving the same serial number cable card from an HD to a Roamio is a "Marketing Restriction". (whatever that means) 
Has anyone heard of this before ? Tech's scheduled for tomorrow, hope this does not go south. I don't particularly like anyone touching my equipment or setup. Other option was to go to a Comcast store and swap cards ?? An hours driving and sometimes an hours wait..


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Never heard of that before. I moved my Comcast CC from a TivoHD to my Roamio Plus with no issues (and both of my parents HD cards to their new Roamios). FYI, all this was a little over 1 year ago, so things may have changed.

Did you call the dedicated cable card hotline?

Comcast/XFINITY CableCARD Activation Line: 1-877-405-2298
(from: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2747)

-Kevin


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I certainly had no problems moving my cable card from my Premier to my Roamio (the problems came a few months later when the cable card died and I needed to get a new one .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bobdec01 said:


> Installed my new Roamio last week using a 1 year old cable card from one of my HD units. Since I only have digital basic and no extra's or premiums everything worked fine , all six tuners no problems. However 'Comcast On Demand' gives an error screen saying it requires pairing. So I broke down today and called the Comcast pairing number.
> I was told due to ...quote.. 'Marketing Restrictions' The system will not allow un-pairing my cable card from the HD and pairing it to a Roamio (maybe I should have not mentioned Roamio) The rep offered to dispatch a Tech to bring in a different serial number card, and pair it. No charge, because its a Comcast problem !! I asked it it was a card EC level or part number restriction and the rep said no. It's just moving the same serial number cable card from an HD to a Roamio is a "Marketing Restriction". (whatever that means)
> Has anyone heard of this before ? Tech's scheduled for tomorrow, hope this does not go south. I don't particularly like anyone touching my equipment or setup. Other option was to go to a Comcast store and swap cards ?? An hours driving and sometimes an hours wait..


I've run into this with Charter. Basically the low level techs don't have permission to unpair a card, so they have to get a supervisor to do it. I've had a couple tell me they couldn't do it and wanted to send a tech. I just hung up on them and called back to get someone who would do it right.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Call comcast again and tell them you upgraded the hard drive in your tivo and need the card paired/authorized again. Because all that data on the tivo was wiped with the new drive.
I doubt they will know the difference.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I moved a cable card from my Premiere to my Roamio within the last two months. Not a big deal at all. I would call back and talk to someone else.

Call the cablecard number up thread...


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's an update.. I have always been working through the pairing 877 number..Called again, different tech and basically got the same story. Problem with un-pairing from HD. She said she would escalate problem. Got called back by "Level 2" an hour later asking to try it again, On Demand still out, but he repeated the pairing and all is now OK. At this point not sure if problem was operator at their end or a real problem. I asked but no details were provided..


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah the "need to roll a truck" solution is a default cable company CSR response (when the person on the phone can't solve the problem within an allotted time period.) 

I had a problem where I couldn't get HBO after I added HBO to the account. I figured something wasn't talking to the cablecard to let it know. They tried a few things and ultimately wanted to roll a truck. I said ok, but called them back up later that night because i knew a truck roll wasn't needed. I got someone competent. Problem solved. Truck roll canceled.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I continue to be amazed at the truck roll mentality at Comcast. You would think that would be a last resort. It must cost $100 to roll the truck out of the building, and if the roll is free...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mchief said:


> I continue to be amazed at the truck roll mentality at Comcast. You would think that would be a last resort. It must cost $100 to roll the truck out of the building, and if the roll is free...


But they save lots of money by hiring incompetent CSRs and field techs on the cheap.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

mchief said:


> I continue to be amazed at the truck roll mentality at Comcast. You would think that would be a last resort. It must cost $100 to roll the truck out of the building, and if the roll is free...


As I have mentioned in other threads, Comcast is one of my clients. The 'truck roll' response is an operational problem. Upper management in Philadelphia has been trying to stop it for a couple of years, with little success. It is deeply engrained in the company culture. Despite all evidence to the contrary, Comcast is trying to improve customer satisfaction but it is a bit like herding kittens.

Their data processing has been a mess too. You would be amazed at some of the issues I have seen.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> As I have mentioned in other threads, Comcast is one of my clients. The 'truck roll' response is an operational problem. Upper management in Philadelphia has been trying to stop it for a couple of years, with little success. It is deeply engrained in the company culture. Despite all evidence to the contrary, Comcast is trying to improve customer satisfaction but it is a bit like herding kittens.


Here's a suggestion for them: Provide a $#@! web page where I can pair the cable card myself instead of forcing me to use the highly transcription error prone process of reading the long sets of numbers across a phone line to a person who doesn't have nearly as much incentive to avoid a mistake as I do. If customers could bypass the people wedded to all these operational problems, then the problems wouldn't be as big.



Diana Collins said:


> Their data processing has been a mess too. You would be amazed at some of the issues I have seen.


No, I really don't think I would be .


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 agree w/above , I just activated an eBay mini on line, nice easy transaction, no phone number, address, last 4 digits of SS# BS. But it does however take overnight (screen says 24 hours), an indication that it probably runs in batch mode (or manual !!) at off hours. Next morning I verified it was on my account and guided setup was a breeze.

Maybe they don't trust the general public entering the 3-4 long strings of numbers required for pairing. More likely, the technical systems are not directly linked to their billing/accounting systems. They would need to verify your account status, correct card serial and service levels prior to updating the card w/authorized channels. And most callers (DIY's or Techs) are expecting pairing to be instantaneous. Not sure many people requiring pairing would use the on-line process and wait overnight to see is the pairing worked correctly..


----------



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

I've had no luck switching cards from one box to another because I always lose my premium channels and on demand.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> ... You would be amazed at some of the issues I have seen....


No I wouldn't.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> Here's a suggestion for them: Provide a $#@! web page where I can pair the cable card myself instead of forcing me to use the highly transcription error prone process of reading the long sets of numbers across a phone line to a person who doesn't have nearly as much incentive to avoid a mistake as I do. If customers could bypass the people wedded to all these operational problems, then the problems wouldn't be as big.
> 
> No, I really don't think I would be .


That would take some type of connected web service into their systems... I am guessing their are still using an amalgam of mainframe CICS screens and distributed apps none of witch talk to each other in real time.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

bobdec01 said:


> Here's an update.. I have always been working through the pairing 877 number..Called again, different tech and basically got the same story. Problem with un-pairing from HD. She said she would escalate problem. Got called back by "Level 2" an hour later asking to try it again, On Demand still out, but he repeated the pairing and all is now OK. At this point not sure if problem was operator at their end or a real problem. I asked but no details were provided..


well i moved my comcast cable card from my XL4 to my Roamio Pro in 10-2013 and had not problem. the 877.405.2298 goes right to the special pairing dept in the Phillipines. they seem to know everything. actually i got my RP side by side with the XL4 when i got it and i moved it back and forth many times doing testing and had to call them every time with no problems. i also called them before about certain problems and they can always tell what is going on. thats all i know. plus they usually answer fairly quick.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> Here's a suggestion for them: Provide a $#@! web page where I can pair the cable card myself instead of forcing me to use the highly transcription error prone process of reading the long sets of numbers across a phone line to a person who doesn't have nearly as much incentive to avoid a mistake as I do. If customers could bypass the people wedded to all these operational problems, then the problems wouldn't be as big.


I purchased a EMTA box for both Comcast phone and Modem, just connected the modem up to my computer and the Comcast web sight came up, asked a few question than asked if I wanted to activate my new EMTA, I said yes and in about 20min my phones started working and the modem was now fully working, connected back up my router and all was great, returned the Comcast EMTA and I now save over $10/month (inc tax). So if Comcast can do this with an EMTA why not a cable card ??


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

lessd said:


> I purchased a EMTA box for both Comcast phone and Modem, just connected the modem up to my computer and the Comcast web sight came up, asked a few question than asked if I wanted to activate my new EMTA, I said yes and in about 20min my phones started working and the modem was now fully working, connected back up my router and all was great, returned the Comcast EMTA and I now save over $10/month (inc tax). So if Comcast can do this with an EMTA why not a cable card ??


OT, but which box did you buy? I HATE that I am renting comcast equipment right now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

h2oskierc said:


> OT, but which box did you buy? I HATE that I am renting comcast equipment right now.


I purchased the Arris TD822G in July of 2013 from Amazon, I paid $129 at the time but I see now it selling for $119 at Amazon, it does not come with the battery but I just took the battery out of the Comcast Arris 722 before I returned it and the battery worked great, if you have a UPS you do not need the battery. Go http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00721TUNS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hope this helps you.
OH! this worked for Comcast Hartford CT


----------



## Tinker15 (Apr 4, 2015)

bobdec01 said:


> Installed my new Roamio last week using a 1 year old cable card from one of my HD units. Since I only have digital basic and no extra's or premiums everything worked fine , all six tuners no problems. However 'Comcast On Demand' gives an error screen saying it requires pairing. So I broke down today and called the Comcast pairing number.
> I was told due to ...quote.. 'Marketing Restrictions' The system will not allow un-pairing my cable card from the HD and pairing it to a Roamio (maybe I should have not mentioned Roamio) The rep offered to dispatch a Tech to bring in a different serial number card, and pair it. No charge, because its a Comcast problem !! I asked it it was a card EC level or part number restriction and the rep said no. It's just moving the same serial number cable card from an HD to a Roamio is a "Marketing Restriction". (whatever that means)
> Has anyone heard of this before ? Tech's scheduled for tomorrow, hope this does not go south. I don't particularly like anyone touching my equipment or setup. Other option was to go to a Comcast store and swap cards ?? An hours driving and sometimes an hours wait..


Here is the number to call at Comcast to get your card paired the right way and quickly! 18554841453 I also tried a different cable card and when I did I got three so I did not have to make a bunch of trips! There is no reason for a truck roll and I feel the same way as I don't want anyone fooling around with my equipment either. Once I got a new card and this dept which I got from calling TiVo they transferred me there . This is Comcast in the USA! Mountain time.
And so no I did not need a truck roll and I even hooked this up to my sound system along with a TiVo mini! I could not be happier with my roamio!


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

Well obviously my first mistake was not reading this thread FIRST before I made my initial call to Comcast Friday. So after getting my new Roamio up and running after a 4 day TiVo tech support nightmare involving updating/activating it (7-10 Tech support calls before it was fixed!). 
I decided to start what I was sure to be the cable card pairing fiasco. Upon my first call to Comcast to get the card that worked fine in my Series 3 to work with my new Roamio the lady said "it was paired on her end" even though I got all my channels but NO HBO. I asked her nicely "are you sure there isn't someone else over there that might be a little more knowledgeable that could help me?" and she said "they would just do the same thing I did would you like to schedule a technician?" It was Friday afternoon and I didn't want to make more calls etc... especially after 4 days of TiVo tech support calls on hold and being dropped etc.. So I said "sure I'll be home Monday send one then" (My first mistake) thinking I don't really need HBO for a couple of days no biggie plus the last time 5 yrs ago they made a house call to pair he was done in 5 minutes. So the Comcast tech shows up at 8a right on time with 2 extra cards just in case and makes the call to pair and we got nothing. After an hour with whoever he was talking to we tried the 2 other cards and 2 other different people they connected him to and still nada. His boss told him to drive back to the warehouse and get more cards. 45 minutes later he brings in 4 cards and I showed him this thread. Then he gets what I believe was the 4th "pairing person" on the phone and finally she says "there was a bunch of info missing etc.... no wonder it wasn't pairing. She got it to work.
Total time about 3.5 hours. She also said there was probably nothing wrong with the first card except the tech on the phone didn't do it right. Then he asks her about the special pairing number and she says "oh yes there is one" HUH?? Are you fricken kidding me? Even the tech that made the house call who was great couldn't believe it. I'm wondering why don't they TELL HIM THAT!! So all in all it took a week to get my new Roamio working properly. Then they wonder why I didn't upgrade from my Series 3 before this. I feel sorry for anyone that goes through this in the future.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

JJJB said:


> ...So all in all it took a week to get my new Roamio working properly. Then they wonder why I didn't upgrade from my Series 3 before this. I feel sorry for anyone that goes through this in the future.


I ran into similar Comcast incompetence last year when I upgraded from Series3/HD to Roamio Pro.

At the start of a call to the cable card support line, I had a mostly working service. I could use most of the tuners without problem. At the end of the call, the rep left me with no service and the promise of a truck roll in two days to fix the issue.

As it turned out, the firmware on the cable card needed to be upgraded to the version that handles the six tuners of the Roamio Pro. I found that answer in the Comcast support forums.

I still don't have VoD enabled because I am not all that willing to call into Comcast support again to get it enabled. Comcast will probably mess something else up with the account again.


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for chiming in, that's interesting as well. I have no idea if the different card he ended up putting in can handle 6 tuners...lol How would I know or be able to check ? My VOD seems to be working fine as I tried that as well as HBO. Comcast emailed me and wanted to know why I gave them a "5" out of 10 on my recent experience. I told them the tech that came out named Ray was great he did everything he could but instead of you guys making his job easier and giving him the tools to succeed quickly it took him 3.5 hours 4 phone calls to various people that obviously didn't know what they were doing. There was nothing wrong with my initial card or your technician but everything wrong with your phone support. Ray was professional and very patient throughout. Your phone tech support system is flawed. IT gets a 5. Ray gets an "11"!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JJJB said:


> Thanks for chiming in, that's interesting as well. I have no idea if the different card he ended up putting in can handle 6 tuners...lol How would I know or be able to check ? My VOD seems to be working fine as I tried that as well as HBO. Comcast emailed me and wanted to know why I gave them a "5" out of 10 on my recent experience. I told them the tech that came out named Ray was great he did everything he could but instead of you guys making his job easier and giving him the tools to succeed quickly it took him 3.5 hours 4 phone calls to various people that obviously didn't know what they were doing. There was nothing wrong with my initial card or your technician but everything wrong with your phone support. Ray was professional and very patient throughout. Your phone tech support system is flawed. IT gets a 5. Ray gets an "11"!


But shouldn't Ray know to pressure the CSRs and get escalated to higher support or a supervisor in order to get the pairing done correctly, as I always seem to have to do myself? He, as a technician, should know this fact more than a layman such as myself, no? If he understood his own system and job more, then you wouldn't have had to go through all that crap to get it working, or at least not as much.


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

I sat there as Ray made call after call to try and get to a higher level or anyone else who could help us and listened as he got the runaround as well.
I heard the disorganization on the other end every time he had to wait on hold like us "laymen" do and got pushed off from one person and or department to another until he finally got the one that did it right. I'm sure he was following protocol but I agree he should have the special pairing expert phone number at the very least. All he can do is call in the numbers he see's on my screen. Whoever calls in is at the mercy of whomever they got on the other end. That's what sucks.


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

When I got my new Roamio I was having problems and discovered I needed the newer firmware since mine was dated 2005. Took me 5 cable cards, 1000 minutes, numerous calls to comcast and TiVo, 2 emails and a written letter to comcast CEO, a complaint to BBB, and FCC to finally get the firmware updated. Haven't had a problem since. 

I have always had a very low opinion of them but this was totally rediculous. I don't see how they continue to survive with the level of incompetence they continue to employ.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

c_tripps_2k said:


> When I got my new Roamio I was having problems and discovered I needed the newer firmware since mine was dated 2005. Took me 5 cable cards, 1000 minutes, numerous calls to comcast and TiVo, 2 emails and a written letter to comcast CEO, a complaint to BBB, and FCC to finally get the firmware updated. Haven't had a problem since.
> 
> I have always had a very low opinion of them but this was totally rediculous. I don't see how they continue to survive with the level of incompetence they continue to employ.


Did you ever try: '[email protected]'

I emailed my issues with a self-installation failure and got a reply phone call in less than 12 hours from a member of the Comcast Executive Service team. That guy handled everything on the Comcast end and in two days I was up and running with no issues. He also gave me a discount on premium channels to make things good.

Comcast is pretty good with the masses. With us, not so good but they have the resources who are there to help.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

JJJB said:


> Thanks for chiming in, that's interesting as well. I have no idea if the different card he ended up putting in can handle 6 tuners...lol How would I know or be able to check ? ....


Here is the thread on the Comcast forum that pointed me in the correct direction.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-5-3-1101-and-1-5-3-1201/td-p/1967519/page/14

I pointed you to the end of the thread, as it is a long one.....


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Worldbandradio, to verify 6 tuners are working, just go to the guide, select a known working program and hit the record button on the remote. Repeat 5 more times on different programs.. Then go go to MY Shows and view each recording to make sure there are no blanks or dead screens.. You can stop and delete the recordings after you are satisfied all 6 were recorded.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

WorldBandRadio said:


> No I wouldn't.


Just as an example, one of the issues we helped them resolve was that they didn't know how many subscribers they had that received any given premium channel. The core issue was that, due to variations in packages and lineups in acquired systems, a given named package might have different constituent channels in different markets. The result was that suppliers like HBO would tell Comcast how much money they owed and Comcast couldn't dispute it. The work we did for them is said to have saved them over $5 million dollars per month. (Next time, we work on a percentage.  )

So, while improving customer satisfaction is a key concern at HQ in Philadelphia, they have a LONG way to go before they get to the issues that really impact customers.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana Collins said:


> So, while improving customer satisfaction is a key concern at HQ in Philadelphia, they have a LONG way to go before they get to the issues that really impact customers.


Yet another reason not to approve their merger with TWC. What a nightmare that will be.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> Just as an example, one of the issues we helped them resolve was that they didn't know how many subscribers they had that received any given premium channel.


That makes perfect sense to me because they have no idea which channels your are actually supposed to be able to get with any given "package" they sell, which basically makes everything they sell your standard "pig in a poke" (not that I have any idea where that expression came from .


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

bobdec01 said:


> Worldbandradio, to verify 6 tuners are working...


Thanks for the reply.

At the time, I already knew six tuner recording wasn't working properly, I just didn't know why. 

That's where the Comcast forum thread I cited came in.

Since the cable card firmware was upgraded to a more recent version, I've not had any issues with recording on six tuners simultaneously.


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick update.... My new Roamio (still under warranty) HDMI port went out after a month and they sent me a replacement Roamio. Guess what !! No On Demand so I called the pairing number to re-pair the card. Same as last time .. Was told it could not be done due to "Market Restrictions". This is getting old fast... Something in their system does like my cable card serial number. It says they can't un-pair it from the former Tivo. Rather than fight this again I'm going to call back at a convenient time and have them send a tech with a new serial number cable card. It's on Comcast dime. Not sure if I even want OD anymore with all of it's restrictions, but it's the principle.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bobdec01 said:


> Just a quick update.... My new Roamio (still under warranty) HDMI port went out after a month and they sent me a replacement Roamio. Guess what !! No On Demand so I called the pairing number to re-pair the card. Same as last time .. Was told it could not be done due to "Market Restrictions". This is getting old fast... Something in their system does like my cable card serial number. It says they can't un-pair it from the former Tivo. Rather than fight this again I'm going to call back at a convenient time and have them send a tech with a new serial number cable card. It's on Comcast dime. Not sure if I even want OD anymore with all of it's restrictions, but it's the principle.


I just did a Comcast cable card pair on a TiVo I changed out the drive, took 3 minutes using the 877 405-2298 number.


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's why I getting a new card.. works for everyone else but my card keeps telling then it's not able to pair.. Last run through they escalated me to level 2. L2 actually called me back and paired the card for me. This time the pairing agent was a PITA and adamant that she could not escalate or bypass the system.. Heck let the tech come out, I have all stations except OD so it's not urgent.. And I believe the number you posted s/b 877 not 800 unless CT is different.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bobdec01 said:


> That's why I getting a new card.. works for everyone else but my card keeps telling then it's not able to pair.. Last run through they escalated me to level 2. L2 actually called me back and paired the card for me. This time the pairing agent was a PITA and adamant that she could not escalate or bypass the system.. Heck let the tech come out, I have all stations except OD so it's not urgent.. And I believe the number you posted s/b 877 not 800 unless CT is different.


My error, now corrected


----------



## desertdwelleraz (Apr 20, 2015)

I must be really lucky. Got a Comcast CableCard I had in my XL4 unpaired and repaired to my new Roamio in one easy call to the CableCard hotline in less than 10 minutes yesterday. All premium channels and On Demand are working fine. The guy did not even mention at all that it would be an issue to unpair and repair a card. He did apologize when he came back from putting me hold that it had taken so long since it is a complex process. No issues so far.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lessd said:


> I just did a Comcast cable card pair on a TiVo I changed out the drive, took 3 minutes using the 877 405-2298 number.




bobdec01 said:


> That's why I getting a new card.. works for everyone else...




desertdwelleraz said:


> I must be really lucky. Got a Comcast CableCard I had in my XL4 unpaired and repaired to my new Roamio in one easy call to the CableCard hotline in less than 10 minutes yesterday.


keep in mind different comcast markets produce different results when using the hotline, for example:

in our market, the hotline reps can't seem to map the channels correctly, so pairing eventually involves a needless truck roll with a tech who also calls the hotline and fails, and when they're ready to give up and leave your home without service, the customer begs them to call a field tech in a neighboring market, and after they call that neighboring market tech, they figure out how to pair, map, and activate it correctly - then it takes only a few seconds, and everything works great. it's been this way in our market for 3 years (i know of).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> ​​keep in mind different comcast markets produce different results when using the hotline, for example:
> 
> in our market, the hotline reps can't seem to map the channels correctly, so pairing eventually involves a needless truck roll with a tech who also calls the hotline and fails, and when they're ready to give up and leave your home without service, the customer begs them to call a field tech in a neighboring market, and after they call that neighboring market tech, they figure out how to pair, map, and activate it correctly - then it takes only a few seconds, and everything works great. it's been this way in our market for 3 years (i know of).


Good to know as my information (on Comcast) is only from the Hartford CT area


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

mchief said:


> I continue to be amazed at the truck roll mentality at Comcast. You would think that would be a last resort. It must cost $100 to roll the truck out of the building, and if the roll is free...


This isn't a comcast problem. Mediacom does the same thing. That is the end all be all answer. When they get there they are like why am I hear I have to call the same number you just did to resolve this. Its funny but not at the same time.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I SPENT 5 WEEKS TRYING TO GET COMCAST CABLE-CARDS PAIRED TO MY NEW ROAMIO PRO.
I REPLACED 4 ROAMIO PROs and 15 COMCAST CABLECARDs.
it turned out that the level 3 Comcast had to make my outlet 2 identical to my outlet 1 that had my current TiVo Roamio and cable card that was working.
all the fixes after that were to Comcast back room.
most of the 5 weeks were dealing with TiVo Supervisors and Comcast Level 2's in Denver.
the Comcast Level 2's in Denver found and corrected many little problems but it took Comcast Level 3 techs correcting the backroom problems in my acct & after multiple tries to get everything working.
probably none of the cable cards had to be replaced and none of the TiVo Roamio Pros needed to be replaced.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zerdian1 said:


> I SPENT 5 WEEKS TRYING TO GET COMCAST CABLE-CARDS PAIRED TO MY NEW ROAMIO PRO. I REPLACED 4 ROAMIO PROs and 15 COMCAST CABLECARDs. it turned out that the level 3 Comcast had to make my outlet 2 identical to my outlet 1 that had my current TiVo Roamio and cable card that was working. all the fixes after that were to Comcast back room. most of the 5 weeks were dealing with TiVo Supervisors and Comcast Level 2's in Denver. the Comcast Level 2's in Denver found and corrected many little problems but it took Comcast Level 3 techs correcting the backroom problems in my acct & after multiple tries to get everything working. probably none of the cable cards had to be replaced and none of the TiVo Roamio Pros needed to be replaced.


Nope, they probably didn't need to be replaced, but I'm sure some of those Comcast employees should've been! I can't believe this long after cablecards have been released that we still have to hear of these horror stories of ignorance! Glad you finally got it working though.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

In the beginning TiVo supervisors were saying it is the Comcast cable card and Comcast was saying it is the Roamio.
at most points they (TiVo and Comcast) were agreeing as none had experienced my set of problems before.
I guess not too many have multiple cable cards working on the same acct.
the outlet one SW model had been well tested and worked easily with first Roamio and cable card. the outlet two SW model had probably not been used much. but it was not until third level engineers who do not speak with customers took a few days to get outlet 2 identical to outlet 1.


----------

